# Rohm Popeye



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Well never dealt with this before. I think it was a result of Sharp driftwood. I noticed it this morning and did a partial water change and removed the driftwood.. tank is 75 gallon with fluval 305 and aquaclear 110.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Any update?


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Well, the Rhom is fully recovered treated with salt and partial water changes.. If you followed my other post in tanks and eqiupment, I added an Fluval fx5 to my setup and removeed the AC 110. I still run a fluval 305 and a korilla power head one of the smaller ones. with the flow rate increased he is alot more happy and very outgoing. I suspect my AC 110 was losing its power due to inspecting the motor it is old. I will post pics soon.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice to hear everything is ok now...


----------

